# Industry That Cares Fishing Tournament June 5th



## fishngolf (Aug 31, 2004)

Weâ€™re proud to announce the First Annual Industry That Cares Fishing Tournament June 5th, 2015. The festivities and weigh-in this year will be located at Outriggers under the big bridge in Seabrook, TX. 

We look forward to everyone coming out to enjoy a good day of Fishing, Food, Live Music and Fun benefiting The Foundation for Angelman Syndrome Therapeutics!!!

If you have any additional questions please donâ€™t hesitate to reach out to me and once again we thank you for your support ahead of time. 

*For complete rules, information and registration on the tournament including sponsorship levels please visit:*
www.industrythatcares.com


----------



## fishngolf (Aug 31, 2004)

Bump.... Down almost the last week for registration. Get your team registered online.


----------

